# Chinese Slingshot Question. *i Need Help!*



## Smithyboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Greetings! This is my first topic post, and I just wanted to ask a quick question. I just started collecting/shooting catapults last year and I'm looking to buy another from a local weapons shop, 'solware'. They have a 'steel' catapult which I wish to buy, and it looks like a dankung chinese one. I don't mean to be stereotypical, but is it true that some chinese catapults can be zinc alloy and not steel? The shop says they have tried it and say its safe, but I wish to be sure, as I need me eyes to shoot! Cheers guys, hope you can answer my question.

Here's a link to the item on their website ; http://www.solware.c...-catapult.shtml


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The zinc problem is greatly over-stated. I would be more worried about the "chromed steel" claim. Chrome can flake off.


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

Zinc alloys can be as strong as cast iron.


----------



## Smithyboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> The zinc problem is greatly over-stated. I would be more worried about the "chromed steel" claim. Chrome can flake off.


Hmm, I see. Is there any way to combat the flaking or prevent it? Thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Smithyboy said:


> The zinc problem is greatly over-stated. I would be more worried about the "chromed steel" claim. Chrome can flake off.


Hmm, I see. Is there any way to combat the flaking or prevent it? Thanks
[/quote]

None that I know of. If the steel was properly prepared, and the chrome properly applied, it should last for years. At that price, I doubt that either process was done properly.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

There is no way to stop it happening - but you could wrap it in self adhesive camo tape to stop the flakes doing damage?


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
Just had a look at the link to Solware - Tamworth is not too far from me (I'm in Derbyshire). They look to have some good stuff.

I bought a similar catapult off a UK shop on the web - pretty sure its a Dankung, but it wasn't badged as one. Very similar to the one in Solware - it has a wooden palm swell though. Its chromed too. 
Am pretty sure its chromed steel rather than zinc alloy as it is as heavy as the other genuine Dankung stainless steel cattys that I have.

I'm pleased with it - it shoots well, seems pretty well made and robust. I'll be wrapping mine in camo tape, simply cos its too shiney (in my opinion) for hunting. 
Hope this helps


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

if it were me i would just have a tiny bit of patience and buy once from Flippinout (Nathan) he wil be making them very soon, than you are guaranteed a quality product!


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> if it were me i would just have a tiny bit of patience and buy once from Flippinout (Nathan) he wil be making them very soon, than you are guaranteed a quality product!


perhaps he cant afford a flippingout and thats why he want s one for under £10


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Better the devil you know than the devil you don't stick to http://www.dankung.com/emart/ you have to pay shipping and wait a couple of weeks for delivery but you get quality and if you have any problems they will sort you out promptly. they also have a huge range available to you i would be surprised if you did not find something you like.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Better the devil you know than the devil you don't stick to http://www.dankung.com/emart/ you have to pay shipping and wait a couple of weeks for delivery but you get quality and if you have any problems they will sort you out promptly. they also have a huge range available to you i would be surprised if you did not find something you like.


quality sensible advice there


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

It is very dangerous from what i've seen.buy one from dankung.com or truly Texas.com.
There's another brand from China called dezhu
Made from strong phasic that looks pretty sweet.I would not buy cheap ones from Ebay.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I meant plastic, dam auto text


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> It is very dangerous from what i've seen.buy one from dankung.com or truly Texas.com.
> There's another brand from China called dezhu
> Made from strong phasic that looks pretty sweet.I would not buy cheap ones from Ebay.


ebay has soooo many scammers, selling junk for cheap, so cheap its not even worth disputing


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

i haven't purchased from solware before but i have seen reviews of other products like air pistols and they have been really good quality


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

D A N K U N G . C O M


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If the shop has a good rep buy it and just be careful, don't over power it. If you are prone to fork hits you might want to go with Dankung.com


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

buy two for the price and try to break one?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 3 zinc models purchased from eBay. All work fine and have had no problems. Wouldn’t be surprised if the stainless steel ss producers started the rumour to block the competition.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Like I posted above just how weak are these models ? Or is it a case of each can varie dramatically?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

How much of a price difference are we talking? Dankungs are around 30 shipped...


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a complain in China about a well known catty maker Lee Xunhung - his model -"Judge" - fork breakage when pulling the band.

This guy reply to his customer - It don't look like manufacture defect can not do return , it's broken when user used too much force that excess it's design. Sorry for the mess, Thank you.



















*Look for the sun glasses!!*

*What you paid is what got!!*


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know weather to laugh or cry for that guy! Wow he was lucky I guess.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

that's horrible!

for zinc sling, you never know when it breaks! That's quite bad thing.

it may be 2 years later, or just in next Morning!! No any sign before breaking.



erlkonig said:


> There is a complain in China about a well known catty maker Lee Xunhung - his model -"Judge" - fork breakage when pulling the band.
> 
> This guy reply to his customer - It don't look like manufacture defect can not do return , it's broken when user used too much force that excess it's design. Sorry for the mess, Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Why risk it to save $25 when you can get a real dankung,I love my toucan.most accurate slingshot for me yet.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

in the picture it looks like a little robot...never can trust a robot


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I always have to laugh at this, Killdeers and Deerslayers were both made of zinc, they were made in the fifties in a garage and are still being used 60+ yrs later. Use some common sense and dont try to turn it into a hand cannon and you should be OK. If you have any concerns then dont buy it, and put your mind at rest...cut yourself a tree fork and wait till you can get something you are confident in.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

But I wanna shoot triples on my zinc milbro!!!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are the first photos I’ve seen of failed zinc slingshots. I will still continue using mine. As I do not intend to set any power records I feel comfortable. I am up to 14 fpe and pulling 23¼ #, or I can settle for 12 fpe @ 19½ #. Either is sufficient for my needs.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> in the picture it looks like a little robot...never can trust a robot


Lol good one


----------

